# [Installation] Plus de reseau au redémarrage

## Kangourou

Hello, j'ai un problème de réseau au redémarrage après l'installation d'une gentoo :/

Je ne comprend pas car pendant l'installation le réseau fonctionne très bien, et une fois le système relancé, je ne peux plus rien contacter. Par ex "Destination host Unreachable" quand je ping mon routeur. J'ai bien activé le support de la carte reseau dans le noyau, et elle est vue par lspci.

Si je règle la configuration en dhcp, il n'arrive même à demander une ip.

une fois le /etc/init.d/eth0 start exécuté, je peux voir "eth0: link down" à la fin du dmesg, et je ne comprend pas d'où celà peux venir   :Sad:  Je n'en suis pas à ma première installation et je n'ai jamais ce problème.

Pour information, j'avais fais une première installation ou le réseau marchait très bien, mais j'ai du recommencer car le système pour gerer le raid était foireux (dmraid).

J'ai réinstallé en utilisant le raid logiciel avec mdadm, et maintenant je n'ai plus de réseau. Ce pc etant destiné a devenir un serveur de fichier, c'est plutôt génant   :Rolling Eyes: 

De plus il etait sous windows avant, et j'ai proposé de le passer sous linux pour diverses raisons. J'ai déjà  quelques jours de retard et ça deviens stressant   :Neutral: 

Si quelqu'un peut me dire de quoi ça peut venir (félicitation pour les dons de voyance) ou me guider pour résoudre le problème, j'en serai très reconnaissant   :Very Happy: 

Merci d'avance !

----------

## CryoGen

Tu as mis le bon module dans la config noyaux ?

Que retourne un ifconfig -a ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> Hello, j'ai un problème de réseau au redémarrage après l'installation d'une gentoo :/
> 
> Je ne comprend pas car pendant l'installation le réseau fonctionne très bien, et une fois le système relancé, je ne peux plus rien contacter. Par ex "Destination host Unreachable" quand je ping mon routeur. J'ai bien activé le support de la carte reseau dans le noyau, et elle est vue par lspci.

 

Moi, je préfère gérer mon driver réseau en module ainsi je peux le gérer avec le fichier /etc/modules.autolaod.d/kernel-2.6 et aussi le voir avec la commande: lsmod,

passer cette précision, colle nous le fichier /etc/conf.d/net et la commande que t'a demandé CryoGen à savoir :

```
ifconfig -a
```

 et si tu as ton driver en module :

```
lsmod
```

                                                                            @+

----------

## GaMeS

Regarde sur ton livecd quel module est utilisé pour ta carte réseau via lsmod

owned by man in the hill  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Amha, ça n'est pas un problème de module mais plutôt de configuration :  *Kangourou wrote:*   

> J'ai bien activé le support de la carte reseau dans le noyau, et elle est vue par lspci.

 Donc en vrac :

Tu as contrôlé tes resolv.conf et hosts ?? Tu as plusieurs interfaces réseaux ? Si c'est le cas, sont-elles bien nommées dans le même ordre ? Le voyant de ta carte réseau est bien allumé ?

----------

## Kangourou

Arf merci j'ai trouvé grace à vous, j'aurai jamais pensé à ça   :Idea: 

J'ai trouvé l'indice dans le resolv.conf, fichier que je n'avais même pas ouvert vu que j'arrivai pas à pinguer mon routeur par l'ip.

En fait voilà le resolv.conf généré par le livecd et que j'ai copié pendant l'install :

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth1

domain kangourounet

nameserver 212.27.53.252

nameserver 212.27.54.25
```

Il a été généré par le livecd et je l'ai donc copié comme indiqué dans le manuel d'installation.

Et donc que vois-je dedans ? eth1 ! Donc j'ai créé eth1 (ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1), lancé et la ça marche...

Je ne comprend pas vraiment pourquoi il veut absolument eth1, je n'ai qu'une carte réseau et le firewire est desactivé dans le noyau. Et puis dans la première installation ça marchai très bien avec eth0 (le noyau été généré par genkernel pour cause de dmraid, ceci dis).

Enfin merci encore, je suis soulagé là   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1

 Le mieux est de faire 

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

 (comme indiqué dans le manuel  :Wink: )

----------

## yoyo

XavierMiller++

Es-tu certain de n'avoir qu'une interface "réseau" ?? Que renvoie un "ifconfig -a" ?

Cette solution n'est pas satisfaisante selon moi car ton interface peut à nouveau changer de nom et le problème risque de se poser à nouveau.   :Confused: 

Il existe différentes méthode pour fixer le device, la plus élégante étant de créer une règle "udev".

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## man in the hill

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> XavierMiller++
> 
> Es-tu certain de n'avoir qu'une interface "réseau" ?? Que renvoie un "ifconfig -a" ?
> 
> Cette solution n'est pas satisfaisante selon moi car ton interface peut à nouveau changer de nom et le problème risque de se poser à nouveau.  
> ...

 

YoYo n'est pas satisfait donc colle nous cette commande :

```
ifconfig -a
```

Tu as surement 2 interfaces réseaux car pourquoi tu as un "eth0: link down" ds ton premier post... Tu n'étais pas branché sur la bonne ...

                                                                   @+

----------

## yoyo

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> YoYo n'est pas satisfait donc colle nous cette commande :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

   :Mr. Green: 

Enfin bon, ça n'est pas ma machine non plus hein, il fait bien ce qu'il veut ...

Par contre, s'il estime que son problème est résolu, il _doit_ l'indiquer dans son titre, NA !

----------

## man in the hill

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   YoYo n'est pas satisfait donc colle nous cette commande :
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

Mon ton était plûtot humoristique, j'ai oublié un bel émoticone   :Laughing:   ds la précipitation !  :Wink:  ...

Un problème réglé c'est plûtot cool...

                                                            @+

----------

## CryoGen

Juste pour rajouter une couche :

```
ifconfig -a
```

Je l'ai demandé en premier :p s'il te plait colle nous le retour qu'on puisse verifier si tout va bien  :Very Happy: 

... d'ailleur ouvre nous une porte root/ssh qu'on puisse tout bien verifier   :Twisted Evil: 

XD

----------

